# Flooring



## Axel13 (Jun 23, 2014)

I have recently received some agility equipment for my back garden (jumps and tunnels). My back garden is quiet big however it is completely concrete therefore I have not been able to use the jumps as I am afraid of Axel getting injured or hurting his hips. Can anyone recommend something I could buy to cover the ground, that can be taken up at the end of the day, that will help prevent injury cause by landing on concrete?


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Go to a kids toy store and buy some of those rather large foam puzzle peices?


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

ditto the above..Not sure where you are, but BJ's wholesale carries them quite cheaply, but I'm thinking you'd need quite a few..


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

Or find the rubber mulch that they use on playgrounds.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

If you xant find mulch or foam interlocking stuff hit canadian tire or something like that and buy cheap padding for under sleeping bags and duct tape them together,


----------



## Axel13 (Jun 23, 2014)

Thanks for all the reply's. I found some cheap foam mats on ebay


----------

